# When will ICS come to TP?



## esquen (Dec 17, 2011)

i cant wait to use it :/


----------



## mooja (Aug 25, 2011)

two weeks


----------



## Dwyndal (Jun 21, 2011)

I want to be mean but I won't.


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

Please delete this thread


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Dwyndal said:


> Please delete this thread


& have another take it's place? No thanks.


----------



## stlouisbluesfan1 (Dec 12, 2011)

yum yum....


----------



## Paul Martin (Jan 5, 2012)

What? It's already been out for like two weeks now, where have you been? Much faster than Gingerbread and the UI is SOOO much better. Truly a huge improvement over Honeycomb on tablets. Really makes my TouchPad snappy too. I have to say, the best part is the perfectly working, hardware accelerated HD video playback. Oh well, I guess if you can't Google for it then i won't give you a link


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

Paul Martin said:


> What? It's already been out for like two weeks now, where have you been? Much faster than Gingerbread and the UI is SOOO much better. Truly a huge improvement over Honeycomb on tablets. Really makes my TouchPad snappy too. I have to say, the best part is the perfectly working, hardware accelerated HD video playback. Oh well, I guess if you can't Google for it then i won't give you a link


SAY WHAT!?


----------



## simollie (Oct 19, 2011)

Paul Martin said:


> What? It's already been out for like two weeks now, where have you been? Much faster than Gingerbread and the UI is SOOO much better. Truly a huge improvement over Honeycomb on tablets. Really makes my TouchPad snappy too. I have to say, the best part is the perfectly working, hardware accelerated HD video playback. Oh well, I guess if you can't Google for it then i won't give you a link


Very funny... the best part of this is that I really really really really want to believe it, even when I know it's JK.


----------



## robreefer (Oct 19, 2011)

Paul Martin said:


> What? It's already been out for like two weeks now, where have you been? Much faster than Gingerbread and the UI is SOOO much better. Truly a huge improvement over Honeycomb on tablets. Really makes my TouchPad snappy too. I have to say, the best part is the perfectly working, hardware accelerated HD video playback. Oh well, I guess if you can't Google for it then i won't give you a link


I definitely lold when I read this, good job sir, good job.


----------



## Jotokun (Sep 24, 2011)

EDIT: In case its not clear, this was posted as a joke. Its just an SDK screenshot in an image viewer, nothing more.


----------



## PykaTux (Oct 13, 2011)

Nice SDK screenshot in your TP.


----------



## fgdn17 (Aug 28, 2011)

Jotokun said:


> What are you talking about? It exists, he's not lying, its really good... nope!.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry...am running ICS on my x86 tablet and that's the WRONG KERNEL...good try though...

get it here.....android-x86.org

or for your PC/laptop/netbook here...http://tabletsx86.org/CYNEW-OTHER-BUILDS.htm


----------



## thomas1097 (Oct 15, 2011)

I dropped ice cream on my touchpad today.....literally


----------



## lifeisfun (Oct 19, 2011)

Now that's funny !


----------



## stlouisbluesfan1 (Dec 12, 2011)

thomas1097 said:


> I dropped ice cream on my touchpad today.....literally


Your story inspired me to go get an ice cream cone. I was actually disappointed in the quality of the ice cream.


----------



## Dwyndal (Jun 21, 2011)

mooja said:


> two weeks


Great now I have Ahhhnold in my head http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=V17duGlHEYY


----------



## cptr13 (Oct 27, 2011)

Dwyndal said:


> Great now I have Ahhhnold in my head


What an obscure reference....nicely done!


----------



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

Obvious Troll is.... uh.... I forget.


----------



## scifan (Aug 22, 2011)

Patience is a virtue that many of us seem to have problems with...

I'm pretty happy with Gingerbread at this point... it may not be perfect, but it's very usable from my experience... (I have very few things I boot into webos for...)


----------



## Razor512 (Aug 22, 2011)

Lately I have been noticing weird release schedules for ICS, eg some saying a couple weeks and others having many different times but all very soon

I wonder, how can that be?

on the cyanogenmod website there are a ton of devices which they support and maintain, as well as many devices with planned ICS releases.

How big is the cyanogen mod team for people to have such short speculation as to android releases?


----------



## situbusitgooddog (Sep 3, 2011)

There is no release schedule. Two weeks is the stock answer for any questions about release dates.


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

The ETA query is considered taboo for CyanogenMod. I perfer the response, "14 days."

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## nidlaX (Oct 13, 2011)

That's strange, it's already being sold on craigslist.
#kangers


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

situbusitgooddog said:


> There is no release schedule. Two weeks is the stock answer for any questions about release dates.


It's a line from the Tom Hanks movie, "Money Pit".


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

nidlaX said:


> It's a line from the Tom Hanks movie, "Money Pit".


That IS the reference! Thanks for that LOL Colchiro. 
My new preferred ETA response is, "Just two weeks."

Sent from my HP Touchpad (CM7.1 a3.5) using Tapatalk


----------



## cme4oil (Sep 2, 2011)

ICS RELEASED !!!!

In two weeks.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Well it is technically is released. Just not on touchfad lmao.


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

poontab said:


> Well it is technically is released. Just not on touchfad lmao.


 touchfad... way to put us in our place poontab


----------



## Dwyndal (Jun 21, 2011)

I forgot about the Money Pit 2 weeks hah so great and a better reference.


----------



## seanren78 (Jul 14, 2011)

Really? Loving the "money pit" ....ha!....in response to ICS....there is no release date. I agree with
* Zzed..... 14 days would be a dream....but let's chill the f"out....we aint' getting it for another few months----stop wasting space in forums. *


----------



## mike10dude (Sep 27, 2011)

I was lurking in IRC last night it sees like there is some sort of problems with the installation process


----------



## cme4oil (Sep 2, 2011)

seanren78 said:


> Really? Loving the "money pit" ....ha!....in response to ICS....there is no release date. I agree with
> * Zzed..... 14 days would be a dream....but let's chill the f"out....we aint' getting it for another few months----stop wasting space in forums. *


Consider me chilled but I would be willing to bet we get within two weeks (and maybe even within a week)


----------



## eburgess4 (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm running ICS on my touchpad right now. See the attached screenshot!


----------



## eburgess4 (Oct 13, 2011)

They even have ICS running as a WebOS app - no dual boot needed!


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

LOL. You indeed have an Ice Cream Sandwich running in a card on webOS. Well done, but I don't think that's what we are looking forward to.

Sent from my HP Touchpad (CM7.1 a3.5) using Tapatalk


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Check this out: http://rootzwiki.com...post__p__134719


----------

